# Audi S4 Hill Climb Video



## s4racing06 (Jul 11, 2006)

This past weekend the AudiBMW.com racing World Challenge Spec Audi S4 set another ITE Hill Climb record in Weatherly, PA. 
http://www.box.net/public/static/chnqqeyeh5.wmv
Let us know what you think. 
Also this coming Satureday, 9/23 we will be in Lancaster, PA at Autohaus Audi...Porsche...VW "Victory Challenge Event". Stasis will have a few of there current WC touring Audis on hand and we will have our #06 World Challenge GT Spec car on display (the one in the video). If you are going to be in the area it should be a great time. I am looking forward to seeing the Stasis cars in person and I have not seen Chip Herr in a few months.
Here are a few details on the event http://www.box.net/public/static/bukrnf3sxr.pdf
Hope to see you there,
Bill III
[email protected]


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Audi S4 Hill Climb Video (s4racing06)*

unbelievable.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi S4 Hill Climb Video (s4racing06)*

fast cars for sure! Why aren't you in World Challenge?


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi S4 Hill Climb Video (16v)*

I miss Audi's dominance in the world's races like in the WRC with the intro of Quartto http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## law128 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi S4 Hill Climb Video (MSGTYetti)*

That car sounds crazy. very, very nice run.


----------

